# iPhone exposure & DoF calculators



## pechspilz (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello everyone

There are some interesting photography tools (DoF, flash & exposure calculators) available on the App Store. 
Also don't miss this review about some of them: http://www.trick77.com/2008/12/07/dslr-photographers-tools-for-iphone/

The ability to calculate the blue hour for your current GPS position is also a very useful feature if your traveling.
If you're an iPhone or iPod touch user, are you planning to use tools like these?


----------



## platano (Dec 8, 2008)

that is freaking cool, wish I had an Iphone


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd never purchase a PHONE with the intent of taking pictures.  I use a phone to communicate with people over the same.  I also do not use my Nikon D700 to call people long distance either... lol

I know cell phone cameras have improved a lot over the last 2 years... but come on!


----------



## pechspilz (Dec 8, 2008)

???
Did you actually read the title and the article? It's not about the crap camera in the iPhone.


----------



## TBAM (Dec 8, 2008)

How would the exposure calculator work? Use the Iphone's camera as a light reader? Would the meter in the camera not be better than this?

The blue hour and depth of field calculator could be handy.


----------



## verticalization (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually just purchased one of these apps, (photobuddy) and i must say im pretty impressed.  it was 1.99, includes a DoF calculator, sunrise/moonrise times/phases, grey card (tho not color).  It also has a neat lil setting to calculate the distance of an object using the iphones camera. 

The exposure calculator doesnt use the iphones camera, if you have an external light meter you input the settings there and you can change different fstop/shutter/iso settings while keeping the same exposure.  it also has presets that give, what seems like a general estimate for settings for different scenes.  Not sure how accurate that is


----------



## Silverado_13 (Dec 10, 2008)

Downloading them right now. Gonna try it out later.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

> it also has presets that give, what seems like a general estimate for settings for different scenes. Not sure how accurate that is


Probably based on the 'Sunny 16' rule of similar...and it can be accurate, provided  you are reading the making an accurate assessment of the scene, to know what to look up.  

I'd say that it's not really needed with digital because you can just shoot & test.


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 11, 2008)

I downloaded photocalc, I think it was 2 bucks. It has a DOF calc, sunrise/set times, a reference section for films/filter, a pretty useless glossary, And a flash exposure calculator, which is actualy pretty usefull, although I havent had a chance to use it much yet, and Im pretty good at getting within a stop on my first shot using manual flash, but its not a bad teaching tool.


----------

